# Tuscarawas County 11pt



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

View attachment 281971







Ive hunted Sunday evening thru today and shot this guy at 5pm. Ive seen plenty of bucks looking for hot does but have not seen any breeding or tending. This is the best deer Ive seen thus far and big bodied. I planned to be done hunting tomorrow but finished grateful and appreciative tonight. 20yrd broadside double lung pass thru. He jumped 10yds and set there for about a minute then fell over right in front of me. He never knew he’d been hit.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Not bad for a Michigan fan
Congratulations!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Real nice buck!!
Congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

bobk said:


> Not bad for a Michigan fan
> Congratulations!


Haha Bob’s paying attention. Thanks guys.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

A real beauty, Sponge.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Congrats. Of all the deer that I have killed with archery gear I have never shot one and had them just stand there. Awesome deer.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats, cool looking rack on him!

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome buck my Wolverine brother. No better feeling then to have a deer drop right in your sight. But that is a weird one for him not to even move. I bet that felt great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

first let me thank you for sharing. but I would have liked a little more detail of your hunt. but that is an awesome buck for sure. congrats!
sherman


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> first let me thank you for sharing. but I would have liked a little more detail of your hunt. but that is an awesome buck for sure. congrats!
> sherman


Thanks Sherman, as well as everyone else. For you Sherman, the long story...
This hunt was my 6th of the trip and the 5th time I hung a stand...so I was busy searching. I saved this spot til the wind switched to the west. It was my favorite spot and I felt really good about it. I got this stand hung and was sitting by 2:15pm. I had walked in with light clothing on since I was hanging a stand. I got chilled around 3:30 so I stood to take off the harness and outer shirt, add the fleece and get strapped back in. I decided to pee to get that over with also and while I was doing that deed I saw a fawn 25yds behind me. I finished the job, eased back to my butt and held the pee bottle hoping the fawn would move thru so I could get re-situated...well the fawn walked up to 5yds away and laid down FACING ME!!!!!! And I had a pee bottle in my hand and the bow on a hook, I was trapped. I watched the fawn chew cudd for 30min then it finally tucked its head back which allowed me to put the bottle away and grab my bow. After sleeping for about 10min the fawn stood up...YES!! I thought it would move out but it turned 180deg and laid down again!!! That was the longest and closest Ive been to a deer. So it laid ther another 15min then I heard movement where the fawn came from, it was Momma. She fed and the fawn got up and fed with her. About 5min in, Momma sees me in the tree but could not smell me cuz my wind was perfectly blowing behind me and over a deep strip mine pond. The moment she saw me, she made a soft clicking noise and the fawn quickly scurried to her side. Mom kept looking at me and after not being able to figure me out she led the fawn slowly away. I thought they were out of area so I stood to stretch. Well she was still looking at me from 80yds away cuz she blew immediately. She continued to blow several times (and stomp and head bob) until she figured I wasn’t gonna move again. After she settled down for a few minutes, this dude moved into my view on the same trail the other 2 used. He was moving slow while looking towards her, almost lime looking for assurance that there was no danger...the rest is history. This was the 1st deer Ive shot (out of dozens) that acted like he didn’t know he’d been shot. 
And yes I was thrilled when be crashed down. I gave thanks as usual and got started on the hard work...with a huge smile on my face. Attached is a pic of the bedded fawn.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice buck! Nothing better then watching them fall...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Spongebrain said:


> View attachment 282255
> 
> Thanks Sherman, as well as everyone else. For you Sherman, the long story...
> This hunt was my 6th of the trip and the 5th time I hung a stand...so I was busy searching. I saved this spot til the wind switched to the west. It was my favorite spot and I felt really good about it. I got this stand hung and was sitting by 2:15pm. I had walked in with light clothing on since I was hanging a stand. I got chilled around 3:30 so I stood to take off the harness and outer shirt, add the fleece and get strapped back in. I decided to pee to get that over with also and while I was doing that deed I saw a fawn 25yds behind me. I finished the job, eased back to my butt and held the pee bottle hoping the fawn would move thru so I could get re-situated...well the fawn walked up to 5yds away and laid down FACING ME!!!!!! And I had a pee bottle in my hand and the bow on a hook, I was trapped. I watched the fawn chew cudd for 30min then it finally tucked its head back which allowed me to put the bottle away and grab my bow. After sleeping for about 10min the fawn stood up...YES!! I thought it would move out but it turned 180deg and laid down again!!! That was the longest and closest Ive been to a deer. So it laid ther another 15min then I heard movement where the fawn came from, it was Momma. She fed and the fawn got up and fed with her. About 5min in, Momma sees me in the tree but could not smell me cuz my wind was perfectly blowing behind me and over a deep strip mine pond. The moment she saw me, she made a soft clicking noise and the fawn quickly scurried to her side. Mom kept looking at me and after not being able to figure me out she led the fawn slowly away. I thought they were out of area so I stood to stretch. Well she was still looking at me from 80yds away cuz she blew immediately. She continued to blow several times (and stomp and head bob) until she figured I wasn’t gonna move again. After she settled down for a few minutes, this dude moved into my view on the same trail the other 2 used. He was moving slow while looking towards her, almost lime looking for assurance that there was no danger...the rest is history. This was the 1st deer Ive shot (out of dozens) that acted like he didn’t know he’d been shot.
> And yes I was thrilled when be crashed down. I gave thanks as usual and got started on the hard work...with a huge smile on my face. Attached is a pic of the bedded fawn.


great story! back when I hunted gun before doe tags I loved watching does and yearlings play.

I was hunting one late afternoon during the ml season when I spot this buck coming in. he came up to about 60 yrds and bedded down behind a tree and started chewing his cud. the only thing I could see was his head. he laid there for about an hour. it was getting close to the end of hunting time and he hadn't moved. about 5 minutes until the end of legal hunting I decided to go for the head shot. (I never take a head shot any more) I get down in my stand on my knees on the bottom platform. now I have a good rest on the rail on the top part of the stand. I fired and the deer jumps up and runs about 40 yrds farther away and stops. I knew I had missed. he just stands there broad side to me but he was 100 yrds out now. I reload as fast as I can. I sight in right behind his shoulder and pull the trigger. he takes off and I lose sight of him. I get down and walk down to where I shot at him. I found some blood and started trailing him. about 60 more yrds and I found him piled up.
sherman


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats! Great buck and great story!


----------

